# MEC 9000 12 GA reloader for sale



## TPWTRWILL (May 14, 2007)

I have a MEC 9000 12 ga progresive reloader for sale it has reloaded 1000 rounds. I have powder,shot,several AA bags of wads and 1000 2000 AA hulls and 209 primers and reloading bench will let go for $350. 

Live in the Austin area.


----------



## redeyedfly (Aug 15, 2010)

*mec reloader*

is the mec reloader still available? I live in austin and can pick up asap. Thanks!


----------

